# Réinitialisation IPAD retina wifi



## artperso (6 Février 2014)

Bonjour

au démarrage de l'ipad :

ACTIVER IPAD .. identifiant...mots de passe..

probléme :

je ne possède pas l'identifiant de cet ipad
pas de mots de passe


J'aimerai le formater, le problème, et qu'il est impossible de le démarrer en DFU, 
ni en DFU ipsw , avec RedSnow ou Evasion.. 

une solution ?
Merci.


----------



## iAllRepair_fr (6 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Si votre iPad est sous iOS 7 il vous faut les identifiants avec lesquels l'iPad a été enregistré, si vous n'avez pas ces identifiants même une restauration n'y fera rien.

Pourquoi ne pas contacter le propriétaire?


----------



## artperso (7 Février 2014)

J'ai réussi a trouvé le mode DFU : 

Ipad allumé, vous laissez appuyer sur POWER + HOME (bouton rond) , 
laissez appuyer le temps qui s'éteint ET le temps qu'il se rallume et relâcher une fois que vous voyez le dessin avec le CABLE et iTunes . (mode DFU).

le soucis, c'est que j'ai essayer tout les firwares possible de l'IOS 7. 

 -- avec itunes , "Shift" + restaurer (et chercher le bon fireware ) ---

message d'erreur :

" L'ipad n'as pas pus été restaurer, Cet appareil n'est pas compatible avec la version sollicité. "

je précise , j'ai bien repris le bon Firware, il s'agit de l'ipad model A1458. (ipad 4 retina)


----------



## tropezina (7 Février 2014)

Pourquoi ne pas faire la démarche qui s'impose comme étant la plus simple, à savoir demander à l'ancien propriétaire, s'il y en a un connu.....


----------



## cillab (7 Février 2014)

bonjour
j'ais eu ce probléme avec,un IPHONE acheter sur les petites annonces mac g
soit disant débloquer  PIPO  le lendemain plus d'adresse mail de la fille
j'ais reussi a le jaibreker sur une ancienne version ,avec un noyeau d'ipad 
alors acheter des trucs comme ca terminer


----------



## artperso (7 Février 2014)

Je n'ai plus de contact avec l'ancien propriétaire, il va de soit que je n'en serait pas ici a vous le demander.. il serait chose simple... 

j'ai déjà essayer avec une ancienne version Fireware.


----------



## lineakd (7 Février 2014)

@artperso, de la lecture...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Février 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ais eu ce probléme avec,un IPHONE acheter sur les petites annonces mac g
> soit disant débloquer  PIPO  le lendemain plus d'adresse mail de la fille
> j'ais reussi a le jaibreker sur une ancienne version ,avec un noyeau d'ipad
> alors acheter des trucs comme ca terminer




À ta place, j'aurais été directement au commissariat pour porter plainte si il s'avère que l'iPhone était volée, tu peux être accusé de recell


----------



## Maestro31 (7 Février 2014)

Le seul moyen de pouvoir débloquer la localisation sans les identifiants et mot de passe est de ramener l'appareil dans un Centre de Service Agréé Apple ou Apple Store avec une facture d'achat de l'appareil afin qu'ils puissent faire les démarches administratives nécessaire pour déverrouiller l'appareil. Autant dire, que si tu n'es pas le propriétaire ayant mis cette protection, tu as dans les mains, une brique.


----------



## artperso (8 Février 2014)

mouais..une brique...

vais essayer de voir pour l'ancien proprio..
mais en mode DFU, cela fonctionne, et même en réinstallant le bon fireware, il rebloque. :mouais:


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Février 2014)

Tu ne pourras rien faire tant que "Localiser mon iPad" dans Réglages est activé. Et dans une vente on oublie effectivement parfois de le désactiver, ça m'est arrivé récemment de revendre un iPhone en oubliant de le faire...
Comme il n'y a pas de raison de te soupçonner de mauvaise foi ou de quoi que ce soit d'autre, va voir ici : iOS 7 : il est possible de désactiver Find my iPhone sans mot de passe


----------

